
AngularJS vs. ReactJS: A side-by-side comparison - prtkgpt
http://tutorials.pluralsight.com/review/angular-vs-react-a-side-by-side-comparison
======
50shade
I know that the article itself doesn't take sides as to which one is "better",
but I'm curious to know which one is more popular. Does anybody here have a
favorite? (and why?)

~~~
mr-brown
Used React, and they have a compelling case with graphQL

